# Cairo like Belfast



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Have being in Belfast for the last week and there is violence here to about marches and flags. Thought I was getting away from all that in Cairo. Watching the news and we are all shocked at the horrific scenes. House locked up in Cairo so will wait it out here and see what's to come. Did Bp and the likes move families back in. Wondering will schools make there numbers. Thanks to all there for keeping us updated. Stay safe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually made a post a couple of weeks ago saying that Egypt would be the new Ulster


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

won't be long till Cairo looks like Fallujah....wait till this turns into guerilla which will be a lot worse than the problems they had in the 90s.


----------

